# Feet going numb in stirrups?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds like you're pressing too hard on the ball of your foot. Numbness in your feet is usually caused by doing that.

Do you have constant pressure on your stirrups when you ride? If so, that's probably what's causing the numbness. You don't need to brace in the stirrups; think of them as just a place to lightly rest the ball of your feet.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking. Make sure you relax your legs and feet. Hopefully it will get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea that happens to me sometimes. I found that safty stirrups stopped them from going numb  pressing on the ball of my foot too hard wasnt the cause for me. I know that because my feet go numb when I ride in banjo's saddle but not when I ride in chucky's saddle. It must just be the shape/size of the saddle/stirrups.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Also, do your boots fit properly?

My feet never go numb, but I do get a bit tired of being in the same position after riding for a few hours. At that point, I take my feet out and do some stretches. Keep in mind, this is trail riding. I have even been known to dismount for my own pleasure, just to stretch out and walk a bit. After about 4 or 5 hours, it's a nice switch.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I started having problems with my right foot/leg going numb after riding for about half hour as well. I think it was caused by bracing against my stirrups as others have said. I notice it only happens when I am a bit nervous, and when I'm nervous I really brace against my stirrups. At first I thought it was my boots also since I had noticed it after I got tall boots.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Could be the fit of your saddle, how you are sitting in your saddle or the stirrups to short. Have someone watch you or video tape you riding to see how you are actually sitting. Also lengthen the stirrups a couple notches to see what that does. If you have a saddle you can borrow, try that to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Also try compression socks.. sounds like all the blood is rushing to your toes and not circulating properly. I have the same issue.. worth a try


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Try wiggling your toes while you're riding. Military folks do it to keep from fainting when having to stand at attention for long periods.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Do you have a pinched nerve somewhere in your leg? My legs goes numb if I sit too long, simply due to an old injury to my tailbone. I have a minor pinched nerve and I have to stand up and move around every 20 minutes or so to keep my legs from going numb.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

This happens to me ALL THE TIME. As well as my right knee starts getting sore. But I'm short (5'1) so I have my stirrups all the way up. But I never noticed if I brace the stirrups or not...I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a condition in my hips that makes one leg a half inch shorter, and my nerve gets pinched alot. But my knee also hurt me when riding. My saddle wasnt broken in yet, and so I wet the stirrup and used a broomstick to turn them out, and my knee didnt hurt after the next ride! It may be like others said pushing the stirrup, but if all those are a negative, maybe its not ur equipment.


----------

